# Thyroid Cancer and Teeth question



## Z mann R2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new here as I just had a TT 2 weeks ago due to a 5.7 cm nodule on my right thyroid, upon removal they noticed two days later in the biopsy it contained Follicular Carcinoma. They said it appears to be contained within the capsul and the TT should have removed everything. Now I'm 28 years old and will be going to see an oncologist to have them check me out to see if I'm ok.....

now I'm assuming I'll have to take RAI but what is this I'm hearing about maybe having to get my teeth pulled??? That would be a nightmare! Tell me that is just a slim chance. What should I be expecting in the near future?

Thanks I'm just really worried right now and need to speak with those who have been in my situation before.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Z mann R2 said:


> Hello all, I'm new here as I just had a TT 2 weeks ago due to a 5.7 cm nodule on my right thyroid, upon removal they noticed two days later in the biopsy it contained Follicular Carcinoma. They said it appears to be contained within the capsul and the TT should have removed everything. Now I'm 28 years old and will be going to see an oncologist to have them check me out to see if I'm ok.....
> 
> now I'm assuming I'll have to take RAI but what is this I'm hearing about maybe having to get my teeth pulled??? That would be a nightmare! Tell me that is just a slim chance. What should I be expecting in the near future?
> 
> Thanks I'm just really worried right now and need to speak with those who have been in my situation before.


I never heard such! Welcome to the board. I do know that dental care is a challenge at best when one has autoimmune. Will you have to have follow-up radiation?

This would be a good question to put to the oncologist.

I did find this which is reassuring. It just means you have to ramp it up and be more diligent w/dental care.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/thyroid-cancer/thyroid-cancer-dental-care.aspx

Sorry for what you have been through but very glad you are here w/us. We have many who are going through the same as your right now. Sad, but true.


----------



## Z mann R2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot that really puts my mind at ease.....glad I found you guys...I'm sure I'll really come to love this place

-Tim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Z mann R2 said:


> Thanks a lot that really puts my mind at ease.....glad I found you guys...I'm sure I'll really come to love this place
> 
> -Tim


And vice versa, I am sure!!! We do have lots of love here! It helps! Mind, body and spirit. All of it counts!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

My daughter is a Dental Hygienist and always takes care of my teeth. At my last two check ups and cleanings, she told me that my gums and tissues have changed dramatically from previous check ups and are consistent with someone who has a systemic infection. I now bleed a lot when she cleans my teeth and it's painful. She is always extra careful with me. I always have excellent oral hygiene so this is new to me.

She also told me that now, b/c of the increased risk of high blood pressure and cholesterol issues, to be extra careful to take good care of the mouth, b/c it can be a port for bacteria to enter the blood stream of an already weakend system.

I agree that we have to be extra diligent with oral care.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> My daughter is a Dental Hygienist and always takes care of my teeth. At my last two check ups and cleanings, she told me that my gums and tissues have changed dramatically from previous check ups and are consistent with someone who has a systemic infection. I now bleed a lot when she cleans my teeth and it's painful. She is always extra careful with me. I always have excellent oral hygiene so this is new to me.
> 
> She also told me that now, b/c of the increased risk of high blood pressure and cholesterol issues, to be extra careful to take good care of the mouth, b/c it can be a port for bacteria to enter the blood stream of an already weakend system.
> 
> I agree that we have to be extra diligent with oral care.


Oh, yes and sometimes it is still a losing battle. Wah!!


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

If you have radioactive iodine as part of your cancer treatment, you can have issues which play a part in oral hygiene. I know that for me, I have had salivary gland damage which causes my mouth to be very dry. I also had some tooth sensitivity for the first month or so but that has resolved. My dentist told me to use the Biotene dry mouth products religiously, floss regularly and to always have a bottle of water on hand. All of these things can help reduce plaque buildup-- a side effect of dry mouth-- and help keep a healthy mouth


----------

